# Gonorrhoe, Gonorrhö, Gonorrhöe, Tripper



## elroy

Wie spricht man diese Varianten der Erkrankungsbezeichnung aus? 

Und wie verbreitet sind sie, im Vergleich zu “Tripper”?


----------



## Frieder

Aussprache: Betonung auf der ersten Silbe; das _-rrhoe_ spricht sich wie _Röhre_, nur ohne _-re_. Genau wie bei _Diarrhoe _oder _Logorrhoe _(mit _ö_ würde ich das übrigens nie schreiben).

Dass _Gonorrhoe _eine Geschlechtskrankheit ist, dürfte weithin bekannt sein. Dass es aber dasselbe wie _Tripper _ist – das wissen wohl die wenigsten. _Tripper _(das Wort und seine Bedeutung) kennt eigentlich jeder.


----------



## elroy

Ach so, ich wusste nicht, dass <oe> für <ö> steht! Daher meine Verwirrung.

Das ist also wie bei _Goethe_, oder?


----------



## Frieder

Ich weiß nicht, wie die alten Griechen -_rrhoe _ausgesprochen haben. Im Deutschen hat sich -_rö _eingebürgert (ja, genau wie bei _Goethe_).


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> Im Deutschen hat sich -_rö _eingebürgert (ja, genau wie bei _Goethe_).


Ich fürchte, dieses Schicksal werden im Deutschen die Apnoe und der Citroën auch in Kürze noch erleiden; dass sie niemand mehr mit  zwei aufeinander folgenden Monophthongen am Ende ausspricht.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Wie spricht man diese Varianten der Erkrankungsbezeichnung aus?


Noch mal zur Klarstellung: Die Schreibweise beeinflusst nicht die Aussprache. Alle Varianten werden gleich ausgesprochen.


Frieder said:


> Betonung auf der ersten Silbe; das _-rrhoe_ spricht sich wie _Röhre_,


Sorry, nein. *Betont wird die letzte Silbe* "rrhö": [Go-no-'rrhö]

Das entspricht auch der Betonung von Diaarrhö: [Di-a-'rrhö]



Frieder said:


> Dass es aber dasselbe wie _Tripper _ist – das wissen wohl die wenigsten.


Hm, und ich hätte erwartet, dass das die Mehrheit weiß. Ich habe dazu aber keine Statistik. Ich empfinde so ein Wissen als fundamental für Allgemeinbildung ab einem bestimmten Level.


elroy said:


> wie verbreitet sind sie, im Vergleich zu “Tripper”


Ich glaube, dass über Geschlechtskrankheiten insgesamt eher wenig gesprochen wird und "Tripper" nur verwendet wird, wenn man darüber scherzt und es eher theoretischer Natur ist. Wen's betrifft, der spricht nicht drüber, aber wenn, dann wird er wohl eher Gonorrhö sagen, z.B. zu Arzt oder Partner.


Gernot Back said:


> dieses Schicksal werden im Deutschen die Apnoe und der Citroën auch in Kürze noch erleiden


Hm, beim Apnoe-Tauchen habe ich noch Hoffnung, aber Citroen sprechen schon seit meiner Kindheit alle irgendwie aus und keiner wusste wirklich, wie es gehört.


----------



## Frank78

Gernot Back said:


> Ich fürchte, dieses Schicksal werden im Deutschen die Apnoe und der Citroën auch in Kürze noch erleiden; dass sie niemand mehr mit  zwei aufeinander folgenden Monophthongen am Ende ausspricht.



Wird? "Zitröhn" ist in unserem Raum schon lange verbreitet.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Wird? "Zitröhn" ist in unserem Raum schon lange verbreitet.


Bei uns auch, sogar wirklich üblich, würde ich sagen.


----------



## elroy

Heißt das, dass Wörter mit <oe> anfangs mit [oːə] gesprochen werden, sich dann aber wegen der Schreibweise tendenziell die Aussprache [ø] allmählich durchsetzt?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Heißt das, dass Wörter mit <oe> anfangs mit [oːə] gesprochen werden, sich dann aber wegen der Schreibweise tendenziell die Aussprache [ø] allmählich durchsetzt?


Genau.  Das passiert manchmal bei Wörtern, die man öfter liest als hört.  Die Schreibweise bestimmt also im Laufe der Zeit die Aussprache.  Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Artikel dazu gelesen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Heißt das, dass Wörter mit <oe> anfangs mit [oːə] gesprochen werden, sich dann aber wegen der Schreibweise tendenziell die Aussprache [ø] allmählich durchsetzt?


Hm, ich würde das nicht so verallgemeinern. Die Transliteration aus Fremdsprachen ist uneinheitlich. Im Deutschen ist "oe > ö" halt eine naheliegende Verwechslung, die passieren kann, wenn man das Wort nur liest und kaum hört und die entsprechende Allgemeinbildung fehlt.

Aber es gibt viele verschiedene Fälle, und die Lage liegt meines Erachtens anders, je nach dem ob Fremdwörter z.B. aus dem Altgriechischem oder Französischem stammen.

Bei Citroen liegt es einfach daran, dass kaum einer weiß, wie es richtig ausgesprochen wird und selbst die Automarke es nicht hinbekommen hat, durch entsprechend intensive Werbung die korrekte Aussprache zu festigen. Das Trema über dem "e" können die meisten weniger gebildeten Deutschen nicht korrekt interpretieren. Sie kennen das Zeichen einfach nicht, sondern nur die deutschen Umlaute.

Bei Diarrhö und Gonorrhö halte ich die Aussprache nur mit "ö:" und ohne "-e" für korrekt und die Varianten der Schreibweise haben keinen Einfluss auf die Aussprache.

Aber selbst bei deutschen Wörtern mit Dehnungs-e sprechen manche Deutsche fälschlicherweise den Umlaut -- das ist einfach mangelnde Allgemeinbildung, z.B. Itzehoe oder Oldesloe, und passiert natürlich nur Auswärtigen. Die Dehnungszeichen sind aber auch relativ uneinheitlich und führen immer wieder mal zu Verwirrungen. Man muss die Begriffe und vor allem Namen quasi als Ausnahme auswendig kennen oder das Schema erkennen.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Aber selbst bei deutschen Wörtern mit Dehnungs-e sprechen manche Deutsche fälschlicherweise den Umlaut -- das ist einfach mangelnde Allgemeinbildung, z.B. Itzehoe oder Oldesloe, und passiert natürlich nur Auswärtigen. Die Dehnungszeichen sind aber auch relativ uneinheitlich und führen immer wieder mal zu Verwirrungen. Man muss die Begriffe und vor allem Namen quasi als Ausnahme auswendig kennen oder das Schema erkennen.


Ähnliches gilt für ostdeutsche Orts- und Familiennamen auf _-ow_ (Treptow, Bölkow ...), bei denen das 'w' stumm ist, im Gegensatz etwa zu russischen Namen wie Stroganow.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Aber selbst bei deutschen Wörtern mit Dehnungs-e sprechen manche Deutsche fälschlicherweise den Umlaut -- das ist einfach mangelnde Allgemeinbildung, z.B. Itzehoe oder Oldesloe, und passiert natürlich nur Auswärtigen.


Bei _Moers_ hat sich die Aussprache mit "ö" sogar mittlerweile unter den Einheimischen durchgesetzt, obwohl die Ortschaft ja wohl ursprünglich mal von einem _Moor_ und nicht von _Möhren_(feldern) umgeben war.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Ähnliches gilt für ostdeutsche Orts- und Familiennamen auf _-ow_ (Treptow, Bölkow ...), bei denen das 'w' stumm ist, im Gegensatz etwa zu russischen Namen wie Stroganow.


Ja, solche Namen sind bei uns in Norddeutschland sogar recht häufig und daher gut bekannt (stilles "-ow" als [o:]).



Gernot Back said:


> Bei _Moers_ hat sich die Aussprache mit "ö" sogar mittlerweile unter den Einheimischen durchgesetzt


Das rheinische Moers wird einfach mit "ö" gesprochen. Dass das mal anders war, glaube ich gar nicht. Eher fehlt die Umlautverwendung und es wurde einfach "oe" geschrieben. Gibt es denn Einheimische, die auf ein "o" bestehen? Würde mich jetzt fast wundern.

Bei Itzehoe und Oldesloe wird das wohl aber nicht passieren, hier bestehen doch alle sehr geradlinig auf ein klares [o:]. 

Aber Duisburg ist wohl eines der ältesten Beispiele, bei denen ein heute unbekanntes Dehnungs-i zu einem "ü:" geworden ist, das als völlig normal empfunden wird. Ich könnte es mir auch anders gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## elroy

Was ist ein Dehnungsvokal?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Was ist ein Dehnungsvokal?


Dehnungsvokale sind Vokale, die selbst still sind, aber den vorausgehenden Vokal als lang kennzeichnen.

Im Deutschen am üblichsten ist die Vokaldopplung: _Saal, Tee, Boot_

Sehr häufig, produktiv, Standard: Dehnungs-e nach i wie in _Liebe, tief_

Selten, nicht mehr produktiv, und auf Eigennamen begrenzt ist das Dehnungs-e nach o: <Ortsnamen> _Itzehoe, Oldesloe _(v.a. in Norddeutschland)

Selten, nicht mehr produktiv, und auf Eigennamen begrenzt ist das Dehnungs-i nach o: <Nachname> _Voigt_, <Ortsname> _Grevenbroich_ (v.a. im Rheinland)

Der einzige produktive Dehnungskonsonant ist im Deutschen das -h: _lahm, Zeh, Floh, Stuhl_

Dopplung von Konsonanten markiert den vorausgehenden Vokal im allgemeinen als kurz: _Wall, Damm, Kinn, Tonne_

Die Länge von Vokalen ist im Deutschen nicht immer markiert, ganz im Gegenteil. Als grobe Regel kann gelten, dass mehrere Konsonanten am Ende einer Silbe im allgemeinen kurze vorausgehende Vokale ergeben. Gerade viele bekannte einsilbige Wörter folgen dieser Regel aber nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Das rheinische Moers wird einfach mit "ö" gesprochen. Dass das mal anders war, glaube ich gar nicht. Eher fehlt die Umlautverwendung und es wurde einfach "oe" geschrieben. Gibt es denn Einheimische, die auf ein "o" bestehen? Würde mich jetzt fast wundern.


Das ist definitiv nicht so! Das niederrheinische Moers wird in niederländischer Schreibweise geschrieben und dahinter muss eigentlich ein "u" stehen, ähnlich wie bei Roermond, Sambal Oelek und Kroepoek!


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> und dahinter muss eigentlich ein "u" stehen


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Was meinst du damit?


Genau das, was ich sage: _R*u*r-Gemünd_ (_R*oe*rmond_), _Sambal *U*lek_ (_Sambal *Oe*lek_) und _Kr*u*p*u*k_ (_Kr*oe*p*oe*k_), so wie eben _M*u*rs_ statt _M*ö*rs_!
Niederländische Sprache – Wikipedia


----------



## fdb

γονόρροια wurde als gonorrhoea latinisiert, mit der üblichen Umsetzung von οι > lat. oe > dt. ö, wie bei Ökonomie, Ökumene usw.


----------



## Gernot Back

fdb said:


> γονόρροια wurde als gonorrhoea latinisiert, mit der üblichen Umsetzung von οι > lat. oe > dt. ö, wie bei Ökonomie, Ökumene usw.


Aber das war doch auch im Lateinischen immer noch ein Diphthong, oder?


----------



## fdb

Ja, genau. Aber in der deutschen Schultradition wie ö ausgesprochen.


----------



## Kajjo

fdb said:


> Aber in der deutschen Schultradition wie ö ausgesprochen


 Yep, so ist das. 

Das altgriechische "oi" (/eu/) wurde im Deutschen zu /ö:/.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Yep, so ist das.
> 
> Das altgriechische "oi" (/eu/) wurde im Deutschen zu /ö:/.


Bei _Odysseus_ war das aber wohl eher nicht so; der bleib ein Diphthong im Auslaut!


----------



## fdb

Ὀδυσσεύς mit ευ, nicht mit οι.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Gernot Back said:


> Das ist definitiv nicht so! Das niederrheinische Moers wird in niederländischer Schreibweise geschrieben und dahinter muss eigentlich ein "u" stehen, ähnlich wie bei Roermond, Sambal Oelek und Kroepoek!



Auch bei Sambal Oelek wird immer wieder, fälschlicherweise, "Ölek" gesprochen.


----------



## Gernot Back

fdb said:


> Ὀδυσσεύς mit ευ, nicht mit οι.


Ach, und der eine von den beiden soll kein Diphthong sein?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ach so, ich wusste nicht, dass <oe> für <ö>



Ö ist eine Kontraktion von oe (ähnlich wie œ), so wie ä eine Kontraktion von ae ist (ähnlich wie æ). Ü ist in Analogie gebildet.

Entsprechend transkribiert ö den lateinischen Diphthong œ und ä den lateinischen Diphthong æ, sowie griechisch οι resp. αι. Englisch hat die meisten lateinischen Wörter indirekt über Französisch importiert oder zumindest die Schreibung angepasst. Im Französischen sind beide Diphthonge zu é geworden und darum werden im Englischen auch _præsident(em)_ und _gonorrhœa_ mit e geschrieben. Deutsch hat die Originalschreibung beibehalten, die Ligaturen æ und œ aber durch die eigenen ersetzt - und auch die Aussprache. Während die Aussprache in _Präsident_ wohl in etwa der des æ im Spätlateinischen entspricht, hat [ø:] für œ mit der lateinischen Aussprache wohl herzlich wenig zu tun.



fdb said:


> Ja, genau. Aber in der deutschen Schultradition wie ö ausgesprochen.


Ja, genau. Das ist die Kurzfassung meines Geschwafels.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ach, und der eine von den beiden soll kein Diphthong sein?


οι ist durch den gerade beschriebenen Mechanismus bei indirekten Lehnwörtern via Latein zu ö und damit zum Monophthong geworden. Bei ευ ist das nicht geschehen. Die Ausprache wurde aber an die des deutschen eu angepasst (genauer: griechisch Lehnwörter haben die Lautverschiebung mitgemacht). Das hat fdb als Ergänzung zu Kajjos Bemerkung erklärt. 

Und darum ist dein _Odysseus_ auch kein hier relevantes Beispiel, weil es im Griechischen kein oi hat.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Was meinst du damit?


Das die Aussprache mit [ø] falsch wäre und dass Aussprache mit [u:] richtig wäre.

Ich glaube dies allerdings nicht. Der Name wurde früher zwar mal mit u geschrieben, das ist aber schon sehr lange her und es gibt wohl auch alte Schreibungen mit ö. Es scheint sich also um einen echten Lautwandel zu handeln.


----------



## Gernot Back

Die Aussprache [yː] bei Duisburg ist ja auch vollkommen falsch, obwohl von allen Einheimischen mittlerweile verwendet.
Vgl.: Niederländisch _huis_.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Die Aussprache [yː] bei Duisburg ist ja auch vollkommen falsch, obwohl von allen Einheimischen mittlerweile verwendet.
> Vgl.: Niederländisch _huis_.


Wie moderne Niederländer den Stadtnamen aussprechen beweist eigentlich nichts. Sie sagen es einfach so, wie sie es lesen.

Der Vokal in in Duisburg hat sich, wenn man mittelalterliche Schreibungen zugrunde legt, wahrscheinlich eher aus dem alten eu~iu entwickelt, während das moderne niederländische ui sich i.d.R. aus ursprünglichem langen u entwickelt hat. Ich würde hier nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass ui wie in _huis_ hier maßgeblich ist.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Englisch hat die meisten lateinischen Wörter indirekt über Französisch importiert oder zumindest die Schreibung angepasst.


 Ich glaube, im Britisch-Englischen schreibt man _gonorrhoea _und _diarrhoea. _Die Aussprache dürfte aber nicht davon betroffen sein.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, im Britisch-Englischen schreibt man _gonorrhoea _und _diarrhoea. _Die Aussprache dürfte aber nicht davon betroffen sein.


JA, das ist richtig. Bis etwa 1900 waren die Varianten mit oe die allgemein häufigeren (in allen Varietäten des Englischen). Es wäre vielleicht interessant rauszufinden, warum genau sich im amerikanischen English die angepasste, vereinfachte Schreibung durchgesetzt hat. Aber es passt ja in den allgemeinen Trend, wenn für ein Wort eine "einfachere" und ein "umständlichere" Schreibung in Konkurrenz stehen.


----------

